# 4 cylinder diesel plans



## Zadch (Mar 24, 2011)

I was wondering if any one has plans for a four cylinder diesel engine? Thanks.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2011)

That would be a tough one.

A true diesel engine is very difficult to make on a model scale.

Rick


----------

